# Opening weekend reports?



## colorcountrygunner

I made it out yesterday, but was only able to hunt the morning due to having to be back to work today. I had a nice looking 4 point broadside at 40 yards. Wouldn't have been much of a trick with a compound, but since I'm hunting with a struggle stick this year I had to wonder how bad I really wanted to lose an arrow. Even if I would've gotten the elevation right he had me pegged pretty good and I doubt he would've still been in the same spot by the time my 4 inch feathers whirring along at 165 fps finally got there. My brother hunted the whole day and saw zero elk and no fresh sign either. That was a bit unusual and discouraging. I'm not too worried though because there's a ton of hunt left to go and I expect that to change. Especially with the awesome season dates we have this year.


----------



## MooseMeat

I saw 17 bulls, 2 cows, 2 calves, 11 does, 6 fawns, 1 buck and 23 mtn goats. Had a very lost spotted calf at 10 yards the first 20 of the hunt. I drew back, but couldn’t bring myself to do it. It was tiny. 

called in a little 5x bull this morning. Only elk I saw today.


----------



## neverdrawn

I had a spike bull (spike bull only unit) at 42 yards with his vitals covered and couldn't get a shot. He winded me after what seemed like forever (probably only several seconds in reality), spun on a dime and that was that. I did also see about a dozen cows and calves. I hope I haven't seen my quota for the year in the first day


----------



## KineKilla

Saw a bunch of does and one little 2 point. No elk.

I was only casually hunting since I was primarily on the mountain to spend time with family.

I'll get after them a bit harder in the coming weeks. Looking at some new areas since my familiar grounds are so far away.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

MooseMeat said:


> . Had a very lost spotted calf at 10 yards the first 20 of the hunt. I drew back, but couldn’t bring myself to do it. It was tiny.


You monster. How dare you pass up a spotted calf?!


----------



## MooseMeat

johnnycake said:


> You monster. How dare you pass up a spotted calf?!


My 65# lab has more meat on her than that thing did. I need more return than that on my $150 3 season spike tag


----------



## 2full

I had elk on my trail cams Wed and Thursday morning and night. Of course nothing came in Saturday and this am. 😕 That's my life.

Grandson was after deer. He had a blast !!
Saw more than I expected to see. He was passing up little bucks trying to get shots at the better ones. He shot a 3 point last year, so he figures he has to get a 4 point this year. He is hooked on bow hunting. He didn't want to home this afternoon.


----------



## rtockstein

I only hunted Saturday and saw about 8 cows, all close encounters. 

The bulls that were on my cameras last year and in July this year magically disappeared and never showed up again after late July... Weird. 


I also found a guy who rode his 4 wheeler in on an old closed logging road illegally. He had Ramos in his bed and I saw the tracks leading all the way to his wheeler several miles in. 

Anyway, I want to report this guy. I've got his license plate number. Do I report it to the DWR or FS?


----------



## MooseMeat

rtockstein said:


> I only hunted Saturday and saw about 8 cows, all close encounters.
> 
> The bulls that were on my cameras last year and in July this year magically disappeared and never showed up again after late July... Weird.
> 
> 
> I also found a guy who rode his 4 wheeler in on an old closed logging road illegally. He had Ramos in his bed and I saw the tracks leading all the way to his wheeler several miles in.
> 
> Anyway, I want to report this guy. I've got his license plate number. Do I report it to the DWR or FS?


FS. But they won’t do anything about it


----------



## Airborne

I got my covid vaccine on Friday and immediately started feeling poorly. I have felt like utter trash all weekend--wanted to go out but I have zero energy and just feel lousy. I should have planned it better and gotten it at another time as I knew there was the risk of being affected like this--oh well, am feeling slightly better this Sunday evening but ya live and learn. Still totally worth it to get the shot.


----------



## johnnycake

MooseMeat said:


> My 65# lab has more meat on her than that thing did. I need more return than that on my $150 3 season spike tag


I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.
#killthecalf


----------



## colorcountrygunner

MooseMeat said:


> My 65# lab has more meat on her than that thing did. I need more return than that on my $150 3 season spike tag


But what's the price per pound (ounce?) for veal in the store? Furthermore, there's the whole "experience" of watching the life drain from the eyes of a <3 month old critter. Maybe even score a nice double lunger on Junior and listen to him choke on his own blood. You're really gonna try and place on a monetary value on that? Maybe you shouldn't be hunting.


----------



## prumpf

One of my least favorite things I have read here 😞

Just my opinion and personal feelings but I don’t think that this statement was very respectful towards the critters we hunt. (You may be sarcastic and in that case I am glad we are on the same page, might just have to think about how things get taken)


----------



## MooseMeat

johnnycake said:


> I can explain it to you, but I can't understand it for you.
> #killthecalf


I’ve shot many calves, but 20 minutes in on a tag that’s good for almost 2 months… the spots is what got me. It couldn’t have been more than 6 weeks old. It was tiny


----------



## ridgetop

I have had some great open day archery experience's, some hunting and some just scouting. Either way, there's been some great ones in the past. 
If you have seen some of my youtube videos of velvet bucks, many of them are on the archery opener or during the season. After missing out for the past 4 years, I was able to get out and help glass for a friend of mines son. I did see a few nice 150" class 4 points and one tall, heavy 3 point that had a big body. I have a new camera and spotting scope that needs some getting used to. So my video footage is pretty poor. One nice thing I did see was a lot of does with a pair of fawns tagging along. Good news for the future.
It was really windy, which I personally hate being out in the wind. I'd rather be in rain or snow than a strong wind. 
All in all, it was a good opener.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

prumpf said:


> One of my least favorite things I have read here 😞
> 
> Just my opinion and personal feelings but I don’t think that this statement was very respectful towards the critters we hunt. (You may be sarcastic and in that case I am glad we are on the same page, might just have to think about how things get taken)


Dark humor is like food. Not everyone gets it.


----------



## 3arabians

MooseMeat said:


> I’ve shot many calves, but 20 minutes in on a tag that’s good for almost 2 months… the spots is what got me. It couldn’t have been more than 6 weeks old. It was tiny


Well ya, but didn’t you kill a 360 bull last year? What better way to follow that up than some elk veal chops? 

The spots? Ya that “might” make me slow things down some but twinkle twinkle little star would be on its way pretty quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Colorcountry, I knew I liked you. 

And spots are just bonus targets to make it more challenging if you don't feel like shooting it in the face. My biggest regret in hunting is not finding somebody to tan the hide from the only spotted calf I ever killed.


----------



## High Desert Elk

rtockstein said:


> Anyway, I want to report this guy. I've got his license plate number. Do I report it to the DWR or FS?


DWR if it's a hunting violation.


----------



## BigT

rtockstein said:


> I only hunted Saturday and saw about 8 cows, all close encounters.
> 
> The bulls that were on my cameras last year and in July this year magically disappeared and never showed up again after late July... Weird.
> 
> 
> I also found a guy who rode his 4 wheeler in on an old closed logging road illegally. He had Ramos in his bed and I saw the tracks leading all the way to his wheeler several miles in.
> 
> Anyway, I want to report this guy. I've got his license plate number. Do I report it to the DWR or FS?


I have a contact with the USFS law enforcement. If you can PM me the information, I might be able to track down the exact law enforcement officer you would need to talk to. That would probably go a lot further than reporting it to their who knows where it goes line. And they will prosecute on what you have. Let me know and I will reach out to him.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

johnnycake said:


> Colorcountry, I knew I liked you.
> 
> And spots are just bonus targets to make it more challenging if you don't feel like shooting it in the face. My biggest regret in hunting is not finding somebody to tan the hide from the only spotted calf I ever killed.


I have had people tell me that while some people simply cross the line, I pole vault over that sucker. But they usually tell me that with a snort and a chuckle, sooo...compliment I guess?


----------



## bendmar

Opening morning saw one set of fresh tracks and a huge grouse! If it would have been September 1st............


----------



## jewbacca

I couldn't convince my wife to let me buy a bow this year, something about spending too much on hunting this year. I went up for a scouting trip, saw a couple bucks but not much else. There have been bulls on my cam starting mid-July to about a week ago, but they only show up around midnight.


----------



## middlefork

Had a fun opening morning. The afternoon/evening got pretty western with the weather. It will be awhile before I need to go through that again.


----------



## jewbacca

Those intermittent T-storms _sucked_. Good reminder I need better rain gear.


----------



## Ray

I got into 3 bucks opening day, shot one at 38 yards during the last ten minutes of daylight.
he was really turned on and jumped my string, hit him high because of it. Watched him run away with my arrow stuck in him. Let him sit overnight, spent 4 hours tracking him the next day but couldn’t make a recovery, There was so little blood it took an hour just to find that!

saw one buck and a bunch of does Sunday, had about 20 elk at 100 yards same day.

Elk weren’t in their usual spot last weekend, struggled getting into them. Finally had 4 cows at 60 yards this morning but with no clear shot.


----------



## taskswap

Saw two pairs of does twice (separate spots) plus one nice buck. No elk, but I wasn't expecting to, I was just scouting winter range for a late season muzzie hunt. A lot less bear sign (in a known bear area) than I'm used to - anybody else seeing the same?

Isn't it crazy how muleys act sometimes? Sometimes you bump them, they'll bolt like a whitetail. But lots of times they'll just trot off 20yds and look back. I can imagine them whispering to each other "I don't think he's serious... Just hold still and he'll go away..."


----------



## rtockstein

So these guys were on my camera... Only for one day in July though!! I'm not sure where they went. But... I'm pretty sure I have a few pictures of them from last fall in the same general area and it was in September/October. So, maybe they just neEd to get their juices flowing!


----------



## middlefork

jewbacca said:


> Those intermittent T-storms _sucked_. Good reminder I need better rain gear.


Rain gear? Check. Hard hat and shoulder pads have never been on the list. Sometimes it is good mother nature reminds me I_'m a wimp._


----------



## MooseMeat

Filled 1 of my 3 elk tags for 2021 on a year old cow. Shot her at 8 yards. Could have shot another cow or calf 20 minutes later. Then had another small herd walk up on me in the middle of quartering her out. A spike was broadside at 20 yards. I drew back, then thought again about where I was and who would be helping pack meat that day (just my name was on that short list), then let down and let him walk. Glad about my decision in the end, but it wasn’t made easily.

the hunt continues…


----------



## colorcountrygunner

MooseMeat said:


> Filled 1 of my 3 elk tags for 2021 on a year old cow. Shot her at 8 yards. Could have shot another cow or calf 20 minutes later. Then had another small herd walk up on me in the middle of quartering her out. A spike was broadside at 20 yards. I drew back, then thought again about where I was and who would be helping pack meat that day (just my name was on that short list), then let down and let him walk. Glad about my decision in the end, but it wasn’t made easily.
> 
> the hunt continues…


That was the right call. I know far too many people who would've killed the second elk without hesitation, then let the meat sit in the hot sun for way too long. But for future reference you probably could've killed 2 spotted calves and got them out in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## johnnycake

colorcountrygunner said:


> That was the right call. I know far too many people who would've killed the second elk without hesitation, then let the meat sit in the hot sun for way too long. But for future reference you probably could've killed 2 spotted calves and got them out in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Whelp, gonna shower and round up my things then go for a 90 mph zip across the fillmore/beav and have a nice 3 day stretch to try to make something happen. Here goes!


----------



## MooseMeat

We killed another cow this morning. They seem to be mostly moving at night right now. Hitting the trees right at the first sign of day light. If you can find a good water source in the trees and have patience, sitting that is your best option until things cool off.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I glassed from afar the same group of 5 bachelor bulls I saw about a month ago. Fresh tracks at the water they must've hit when I wasn't there. I have a cam up on it, but I didn't have anything to read a SD card. I sat water this morning and they didn't come in but I heard a single halfhearted bugle off in the distance. Now I'm back home and headed to work the next 4 days before going down for another 3.


----------



## flyfisher20

Saw several elk yesterday morning. A few of them talking a little bit. Had one spike at 77 quartered away, but just not comfortable with that shot. Good morning in the mountains. Quite a few deer and a bear as well. Smoke made glassing a little more difficult at longer ranges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

Our party had a little success mid week with a trophy spike down. This weekend was good with multiple encounters but no shots taken. Yesterday was stellar as the smoke went away and you could actually see and breath. And last night I saw the biggest spike deer I can remember seeing. He would put most spike elk to shame. I might have to target him just for uniqueness.


----------



## rtockstein

I had a good time this weekend. I was sitting a water hole/wallow and heard a bugle about an hour after shooting light. I bugled back and threw in some other noticed after exchanging bugles with him and had him at 40 yards! A nice thick 6'er. But, no shot, dang it. And then I screwed up by taking more when he was too close. I shoulda just let him make the next move. 

Ran into that same guy this morning on my way to another wallow when I bugled, but he spotted me a few minutes after because I didn't know he snuck in, and he took off again. 

I then unfortunately got winded on my way in to the other wallow because the wind wasn't doing what it should have been and a nice bull jumped up outa the wallow and took off as I was closing on 30 yards from the clearing. 


Next time....


----------



## colorcountrygunner

rtockstein said:


> I had a good time this weekend. I was sitting a water hole/wallow and heard a bugle about an hour after shooting light. I bugled back and threw in some other noticed after exchanging bugles with him and had him at 40 yards! A nice thick 6'er. But, no shot, dang it. And then I screwed up by taking more when he was too close. I shoulda just let him make the next move.
> 
> Ran into that same guy this morning on my way to another wallow when I bugled, but he spotted me a few minutes after because I didn't know he snuck in, and he took off again.
> 
> I then unfortunately got winded on my way in to the other wallow because the wind wasn't doing what it should have been and a nice bull jumped up outa the wallow and took off as I was closing on 30 yards from the clearing.
> 
> 
> Next time....


Good to know they are getting muddy!


----------



## PBH

It's been interesting. It's just freaking hot and sunny! The elk are in the thick, just hanging out.

What's different, at least for us, is the way the bulls are already talking and chasing cows. I have a pretty good video I'll try to post of one bull trotting up a trail, bugling. He was headed right to a group of bedded cows. The next day we watched a [giant] bull pushing a cow and a calf clear out onto the desert. These things are getting a little "rutty" already...


----------



## 2full

The bulls were talking some up our way this weekend. Not a lot, but some. 
Of course they are down below us where I can't get into. I'll just have to wait for them to get chased up.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

PBH said:


> It's been interesting. It's just freaking hot and sunny! The elk are in the thick, just hanging out.
> 
> What's different, at least for us, is the way the bulls are already talking and chasing cows. I have a pretty good video I'll try to post of one bull trotting up a trail, bugling. He was headed right to a group of bedded cows. The next day we watched a [giant] bull pushing a cow and a calf clear out onto the desert. These things are getting a little "rutty" already...


The elk in my area must be late bloomers. Every year I hear people talking about how rutty the elk are getting already and the ones I hunt still aren't doing a thing. Usually it's toward the end of the first week of September before I start seeing any kind of rut behavior.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> The bulls were talking some up our way this weekend. Not a lot, but some.
> Of course they are down below us where I can't get into. I'll just have to wait for them to get chased up.


I heard one weak bugle over my way is all. Hopefully when I'm down there next Thursday they are starting to wallow.


----------



## justismi28

The elk around me last night were starting to warm up their vocals. Half hearted 'bugles' and some glunking. Heard a couple bump antlers, but no herding and the bulls are still together for the most part. But they are definitely getting ready to go.


----------



## PBH

colorcountrygunner said:


> The elk in my area must be late bloomers. Every year I hear people talking about how rutty the elk are getting already and the ones I hunt still aren't doing a thing. Usually it's toward the end of the first week of September before I start seeing any kind of rut behavior.





PBH said:


> What's different, at least for us, is the way the bulls are already talking and chasing cows.


colorcountry -- we typically don't hear a thing this early. This was definitely different than most years.


----------



## MooseMeat

Bulls on the Nebo unit have been pretty vocal since opening day. I heard a few talking the first weekend in august as well. Kinda early for them compared to when they usually fire up. But that rain and cold had a lot to do with it I think.


----------



## ridgetop

You guys are getting me excited for this weekend. BTW, a friend of mine ran out after work and killed a 190" buck right before dark the other day. Sometimes things just work out when your in the field enough.


----------



## rtockstein

Bulls I saw were all solo!


----------



## KineKilla

Saw a herd with a small bull this past weekend. He wasn't big enough to keep his harem for long once things really get going though.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguyonly

I got a shot on a cow second day of season. Tracked blood for a half mile before seriously gridding it out. After being up there for five days with my 10 year old and an all day search party we decided she was alive and most likely okay.

Ya know, I watch some of these videos and hear some of the guys on podcasts (the everyday hunters. Not the social media snobs) talk about learning so much, hunting with their kids and losing animals. Well I learned not to take your kid on a hunt you're taking serious. Not to take your kid on extended back country hunts. ENJOY the time with your kid,, even if it means taking a break from actual hunting to skip rocks or whatever it may be.. Take your time to make a more solid shot, even if it means not to shoot over questionable deadfall. Blood trails on single bevel broadheads with less a than acceptable shot aren't very good. At all.

Live and learn. This is my third season and have been able to call in elk early season just not setup correctly. When they talk about them as being silent huge critters. They're just that. Elk are very big, intelligent silent critters.

It's far from over.

Failure isn't an option.

Keep at it.


----------



## Ray

I feel your pain there, I couldn’t retrieve the buck I shot opening day. It’s hard taking youngsters archery hunting, so I only take them after birds or on the muzzleloader and rifle hunts.


----------



## MooseMeat

bowguyonly said:


> I got a shot on a cow second day of season. Tracked blood for a half mile before seriously gridding it out. After being up there for five days with my 10 year old and an all day search party we decided she was alive and most likely okay.
> 
> Ya know, I watch some of these videos and hear some of the guys on podcasts (the everyday hunters. Not the social media snobs) talk about learning so much, hunting with their kids and losing animals. Well I learned not to take your kid on a hunt you're taking serious. Not to take your kid on extended back country hunts. ENJOY the time with your kid,, even if it means taking a break from actual hunting to skip rocks or whatever it may be.. Take your time to make a more solid shot, even if it means not to shoot over questionable deadfall. Blood trails on single bevel broadheads with less a than acceptable shot aren't very good. At all.
> 
> Live and learn. This is my third season and have been able to call in elk early season just not setup correctly. When they talk about them as being silent huge critters. They're just that. Elk are very big, intelligent silent critters.
> 
> It's far from over.
> 
> Failure isn't an option.
> 
> Keep at it.


Take all your hunts seriously. Even with your kids. It’s possible to do both.

shoot a big cut expanding broadhead. Damage and blood trails are incredible.


----------



## bowguyonly

MooseMeat said:


> Take all your hunts seriously. Even with your kids. It’s possible to do both.
> 
> shoot a big cut expanding broadhead. Damage and blood trails are incredible.


I appreciate your advice more than simple words on a screen express.

Thank you


----------



## johnnycake

MooseMeat said:


> Take all your hunts seriously. Even with your kids. It’s possible to do both.


That might be the single, greatest thing I've ever seen you post


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Just had my weekend trip. I was into the elk and had close encounter with a cow and a calf at a hair over 20 yards. They were in the thick stuff and so many limbs were in my way. I had a tense couple minutes trying to line something up and somehow get a clear shot. For a moment there that calf gave me enough to work with that I think if I would've had my compound I could've threaded the needle and made Johnnycake proud. With my recurve I just didn't have the confidence and I felt like my arrow would've gotten Mutombo'd. After awhile they finally smelled a rat and got out of there. I heard some bugles but very faint and infrequent and the bulls don't seem to want to show themselves.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Here's some crappy pics of bulls that visited the wallow on the 27th, 28th and 30th of August. I wore my butt off sitting that wallow the past couple days with nothing to show for it.

Edit: For best results c.ock head sideways like an inquisitive dog.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

One of those bulls looks like he's really trying to be a big boy on his bottom half, but then he totally peters off once you get up above his 3rds. Kinda hard to tell from that picture, but he is a 6x6. He just baaaaarely splits back there. When I glassed him earlier this summer I thought he was a big 5.


----------



## High Desert Elk

bowguyonly said:


> Take your time to make a more solid shot, even if it means not to shoot over questionable deadfall. Blood trails on single bevel broadheads with less a than acceptable shot aren't very good. At all.


This. A solid double lung hit is all it takes. Too many times people think that a wide mechanical is the best option when in fact it isn't.

Edit: oops - somebody posted saying to use a wide opening broadhead. My bad.


----------



## MooseMeat

High Desert Elk said:


> This. A solid double lung hit is all it takes. Too many times people think that a wide mechanical is the best option when in fact it isn't.
> 
> Edit: oops - somebody posted saying to use a wide opening broadhead. My bad.


Yeah, big cut broadheads suck 🙄


----------



## Ray

That from this year?


----------



## High Desert Elk

MooseMeat said:


> Yeah, big cut broadheads suck 🙄
> View attachment 149122


Didn't say they don't work, but you implied it fixes everything when in fact they don't. Had that shot in the pic been made with a standard 1" cut diameter it would have died just as quick.

Try and keep up...


----------



## MooseMeat

High Desert Elk said:


> Didn't say they don't work, but you implied it fixes everything when in fact they don't. Had that shot in the pic been made with a standard 1" cut diameter it would have died just as quick.
> 
> Try and keep up...


I doubt it, but ok.
you wanna talk about ‘slow’, go look in the mirror


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## colorcountrygunner

Brother pulled cards today and got a pic of this guy. Dummy went in without a bow and actually saw him on the hoof and had a good shot at him. That's my brother in a nutshell.


----------



## 2full

That would be my life 😅
I checked my cameras this afternoon.......
Had elk on both Friday and Saturday night. 

Only problem is.....I was over on Summit mountain at a buddy's place. 
We did have a good weekend, good food, and a good card game Friday night. No elk. 
Oh well !!


----------



## High Desert Elk

MooseMeat said:


> I doubt it, but ok.
> you wanna talk about ‘slow’, go look in the mirror


Sounds like you need to get out more. 

What I really need to do is go hang out more at archery and gun shops so I can become just like you...


----------



## MooseMeat

High Desert Elk said:


> Sounds like you need to get out more.
> 
> What I really need to do is go hang out more at archery and gun shops so I can become just like you...


Yeah I have absolutely no real world experience

I bet I’ve seen more animals killed with a bigger broadhead variety than you and just about any one other bowhunter on this forum combined… but let’s not let experience get in the way of a good insult.


----------



## colorcountrygunner




----------



## MooseMeat

colorcountrygunner said:


> View attachment 149217


Where’s the rest of the pics??


----------



## colorcountrygunner

17 yards perched in a tree stand over a wallow.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Just above the heart and through both lungs. Watched him drop!


----------



## CPAjeff

Great job!!


----------



## 3arabians

Atta boy CCG!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuckathunting

Nice looking shot placement. Congrats


----------



## neverdrawn

That's going to be some fine table fare!


----------



## 2full

Nice job CCG. 
I'm in Montana seeing grandkids this weekend, next weekend I'm going to get serious and hit it hard and get serious. Hopefully they will be talking.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

3arabians said:


> Atta boy CCG!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew you would be proud of me, so I gave myself a proxy congratulations from you by drinking a pbr!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> Nice job CCG.
> I'm in Montana seeing grandkids this weekend, next weekend I'm going to get serious and hit it hard and get serious. Hopefully they will be talking.


They are hit and miss with how vocal they are. Hopefully by next weekend it is a lot more hit.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

neverdrawn said:


> That's going to be some fine table fare!


It sure will. It was a quick clean kill!! I got him broken down and in coolers pretty quick. I did sometHing different this year and boned him out right away and have the meat evenly distributed in gallon ziplocks in iced up coolers. I was amazed at how much heat those big cuts of meat in the hind quarters hold. Boning them out is the way to go I believe. I brought back the heart for the Mrs. and I, and the liver will be made into dog treats for the mutts. I'm gonna be down here one more day trying to help my brother score on some of the bigger bulls we have seen. Then Monday my wife and I will have a butcher party after a breakfast of elk heart, hash browns, and eggs.


----------



## 3arabians

colorcountrygunner said:


> I knew you would be proud of me, so I gave myself a proxy congratulations from you by drinking a pbr!


That’s how we do it! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

It was a beautiful morning on the mountain today. If 2full wasn't up in Montana he would probably be on the other side of those ledges sipping his morning coffee.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Mrs. CCG gave me orders to come back with lots of elder berries and choke cherries. Not one to disappoint, I went foraging this morning while my brother was out hunting.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Judging from the scat all over the hill, there was probably a bruin in the area that didn't appreciate me raiding his stash.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Having fallen on hard times after being canceled for promoting rape culture, Pepe Le Pew turned to raiding camp garbages. This turned out to not be a very good idea either. He took an arrow just to the right of his prison wallet which came out his left shoulder. He died pretty much instantly. Am I an idiot for shooting a skunk with a bow tail on at less than 5 yards? Probably. It worked out though.


----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> It was a beautiful morning on the mountain today. If 2full wasn't up in Montana he would probably be on the other side of those ledges sipping his morning coffee.
> View attachment 149229


I was sipping mine on the deck at daughters place up here. Was a perfect morning here as well. 
We have seen a bunch of deer, both whitetail and Mulie. We just about hit a very nice bull moose the other night coming home after dark. That would have left a mark for sure !!

I trapped 2 skunks at our place last week. That makes 4 this summer. I got 11 last year. I'm pretty much real tired of them. That makes 35 in just over 3 years.


----------



## CPAjeff

CCG - what does Mrs. CCG do with the elderberries and choke cherries? I’m always interested in what others do with the berries found in the hills.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> CCG - what does Mrs. CCG do with the elderberries and choke cherries? I’m always interested in what others do with the berries found in the hills.


We have never done it before, but she is going to do a jam recipe from her great grandmother.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> I was sipping mine on the deck at daughters place up here. Was a perfect morning here as well.
> We have seen a bunch of deer, both whitetail and Mulie. We just about hit a very nice bull moose the other night coming home after dark. That would have left a mark for sure !!
> 
> I trapped 2 skunks at our place last week. That makes 4 this summer. I got 11 last year. I'm pretty much real tired of them. That makes 35 in just over 3 years.


Maybe that is why the grouse numbers have been so low in recent years. That's a whole lot of those little nest raiders running around!


----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> We have never done it before, but she is going to do a jam recipe from her great grandmother.


We have made jam a few times. Takes a lot of sugar. 
The elderberries make a good pancake syrup as well.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I had to avenge 2full's chickens.


----------



## 2full

Fantastic !!!
Thanks 😊


----------



## bowguyonly

Got a pretty easy shot on a bull over the weekend. 54 yards down hill. There was a real small stick that blended in real well I didn't see at 40 yards or so. About 15 from the bull. Wuddya know? I clipped the stick, sent my arrow into the dirt hitting a rock breaking my arrow and sending my broadhead who knows where. They say football is a game of inches.. 

Found another bull feeding in a meadow at 101 yards. Tried to get around him but by time I got around he was gone. Had other encounters as well. 

They were talking with me pretty good during the week. Crazy because as soon as Saturday rolled around toward the trail head several miles back, the bugles went crazy all morning. Suddenly the elk around me decided to go quiet. 
Learned a lot more this hunt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Cred point to whoever can guess the broadhead.


----------



## Buckfinder

colorcountrygunner said:


> Cred point to whoever can guess the broadhead.
> View attachment 149250


G5 Montec?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Buckfinder said:


> G5 Montec?


Nope.


----------



## KineKilla

Looks like a 2 blade single bevel with bleeder blades. Something like a wasp sharpshooter or magnus bullhead.



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

KineKilla said:


> Looks like a 2 blade single bevel with bleeder blades. Something like a wasp sharpshooter or magnus bullhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Isn't the bullhead the turkey broadhead from Magnus? Good guess, but it's not either of those heads.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

90 grain 4 blade Muzzy


----------



## High Desert Elk

Slick Trick


----------



## colorcountrygunner

High Desert Elk said:


> Slick Trick


Cred point awarded to HDE. Can you guess which model slick for another cred point?


----------



## MooseMeat

colorcountrygunner said:


> Isn't the bullhead the turkey broadhead from Magnus? Good guess, but it's not either of those heads.


I Haven’t seen a bullhead used on an elk, but I did see a whitetail doe take one in Texas one afternoon… 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## colorcountrygunner

MooseMeat said:


> I Haven’t seen a bullhead used on an elk, but I did see a whitetail doe take one in Texas one afternoon… 🤣🤣🤣


How was the performance on that one?


----------



## High Desert Elk

colorcountrygunner said:


> Cred point awarded to HDE. Can you guess which model slick for another cred point?


Viper Trick would be my guess based on the ferrule hole, two large cuts and two smaller cuts.


----------



## rtockstein

Well.... I've been able to hunt a total of 3 days so far. I don't know if I'll get to get out again before extended season starts. Very likely not. Super bummed. But, my wife is willing to let me get out for 4ish days of backpack hunting during rifle elk before then taking my boys out for several days for the same. So that's awesome 

Trying to hunt alot when having a 3 month old is hard!


----------



## MooseMeat

rtockstein said:


> Well.... I've been able to hunt a total of 3 days so far. I don't know if I'll get to get out again before extended season starts. Very likely not. Super bummed. But, my wife is willing to let me get out for 4ish days of backpack hunting during rifle elk before then taking my boys out for several days for the same. So that's awesome
> 
> Trying to hunt alot when having a 3 month old is hard!


No it’s not, take them with!


----------



## MooseMeat

colorcountrygunner said:


> How was the performance on that one?


About like you’d expect 🤣 a follow up was needed


----------



## rtockstein

MooseMeat said:


> No it’s not, take them with!


Well at 3 months old ... It won't be so hard, possibly. 

At 2 months old, the elevation I'd be camping at would be a no go for baby girl. We found out early on that we shouldn't take her to high elevation then found out that DR recs are to not exceed 8000ft until they're 3 months old. 

She'll be 3 months this weekend! Then we get to start seeing how she handles altitude. 

I'm excited to get her into the hunting woods asap!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

High Desert Elk said:


> Viper Trick would be my guess based on the ferrule hole, two large cuts and two smaller cuts.


Okay, I'm impressed!


----------



## High Desert Elk

colorcountrygunner said:


> Okay, I'm impressed!


And I bet your spike left a blood trail a blind man could follow, besides watching him drop.

I killed a cow the same age in 2016 using a 100 gr VPA quartering to shot. Arrow went through the left front lobe of the lung, top of the heart, and exited after driving through the center of the offset lung. She went up the hill 25 yds and tipped over "deader than disco".

I'm quite certain 1" cut diameter broadheads placed right will kill just as quickly as any wide cut expander will...


----------



## colorcountrygunner

High Desert Elk said:


> And I bet your spike left a blood trail a blind man could follow, besides watching him drop.
> 
> I killed a cow the same age in 2016 using a 100 gr VPA quartering to shot. Arrow went through the left front lobe of the lung, top of the heart, and exited after driving through the center of the offset lung. She went up the hill 25 yds and tipped over "deader than disco".
> 
> I'm quite certain 1" cut diameter broadheads placed right will kill just as quickly as any wide cut expander will...


Shots fired!


----------



## bowguyonly

Last weekend of regular archery. Anyone else with an unfilled tag heading out?


----------



## flyfisher20

bowguyonly said:


> Last weekend of regular archery. Anyone else with an unfilled tag heading out?


I'm thinking I'll give it a go. Gotta get the wife to buy off though as I'd be solo this weekend and she's not the fondest of when I go alone. Anyone else stuck going solo this weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

I'm helping a friend with his Pronghorn tag but our plan is to finish that one early and give it a go for Elk for the remainder.

Have to see how that works out.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Good luck to everybody headed out. I've got my hands full taking care of the meat from my spike still. We are looking at bottling some elk chili verde! If I do make it out at all it will be for a short grouse run close to home.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> CCG - what does Mrs. CCG do with the elderberries and choke cherries? I’m always interested in what others do with the berries found in the hills.


Here you are since you were curious CPA. Chokecherry jelly and elderberry pie!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Here's Bocephus checking in to see if I need any help cutting elk meat. Totally not being shameless or pathetic at all.


----------



## CPAjeff

Dang, the jelly and pie look fantastic!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> Dang, the jelly and pie look fantastic!!


They really did turn out great! My wife says she needs to do some tweaking on the elderberry pie filling, but I approved.


----------



## johnnycake

Might have to go out and chase some more of these feathery rascals. Maybe try to find a suicidal moose, bear, or caribou.


----------



## CPAjeff

JC - every time you post pics of those ptarmigan, it makes me mad at my wife! Like she couldn't toughen up a little bit and postpone her "emergency" surgery until after I had chased those birds with you!?!

As always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> JC - every time you post pics of those ptarmigan, it makes me mad at my wife! Like she couldn't toughen up a little bit and hold off on having surgery until after I had chased those birds with you!?!
> 
> As always, thanks for sharing!


I blame you for my having to actually work that Friday. But the next day was pretty phenomenal.


----------



## CPAjeff

Sorry about that - one more reason for me to be mad at my wife! 

"... the next day was pretty phenomenal." Like salt on an open wound.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> JC - every time you post pics of those ptarmigan, it makes me mad at my wife! Like she couldn't toughen up a little bit and postpone her "emergency" surgery until after I had chased those birds with you!?!
> 
> As always, thanks for sharing!


How selfish! Don't they realize we need to have fun?


----------



## 2full

2full said:


> I trapped 2 skunks at our place last week. That makes 4 this summer. I got 11 last year. I'm pretty much real tired of them. That makes 35 in just over 3 years.


It's been another busy skunk week .....

I went up to the cabin Tuesday and had another one in one of the traps. Took "care" of him and re-baited.
That made 5 this year. 

Went back up yesterday and spent the night (no elk around). Checked my traps after my morning walk (no elk again). Had a skunk in BOTH of my traps. 
Couldn't believe it. Now that is number 6 and 7. 
Makes 38 now in just over three years !!!
It has to slow down eventually.... doesn't it ??

If I could find as many elk as skunks, I would be in elk heaven.


----------



## Ray

bowguyonly said:


> Last weekend of regular archery. Anyone else with an unfilled tag heading out?


You end up going out?


----------



## bowguyonly

Got everything ready to go. Had a feeling I should come back to the bow before leaving one last time. I shot 20 yards in the backyard and consistently shot 4" right. With work in the morning and not enough time to sort out the bow at the range I ended up not going.

Focusing on extended.


----------



## middlefork

bowguyonly said:


> Got everything ready to go. Had a feeling I should come back to the bow before leaving one last time. I shot 20 yards in the backyard and consistently shot 4" right. With work in the morning and not enough time to sort out the bow at the range I ended up not going.
> 
> Focusing on extended.


This I don't understand, sorry. This has nothing to do with the bow. The shooter probably. POI doesn't change that much at 20 yards unless something is loose.


----------



## bowgy

middlefork said:


> This I don't understand, sorry. This has nothing to do with the bow. The shooter probably. POI doesn't change that much at 20 yards unless something is loose.


I agree, if it is consistent it sounds like a change in anchor point or change in grip.


----------



## bowguyonly

middlefork said:


> This I don't understand, sorry. This has nothing to do with the bow. The shooter probably. POI doesn't change that much at 20 yards unless something is loose.


No need to be sorry. I must have bumped my sight setting it down at some point in the 10 days of being up there. It had shifted left on along the rail.
I moved it back to where I had marked it the next day and was shooting a lot better. I had marked it with black sharpie which was a dumb thing to do because the rail is black.
The little things....
Honestly, I probably still could have went out. But for a 6 hour trip to get to where I put down a tent around 1am to have equipment I'm not sure of, I wasn't willing to. 
It isn't over yet


----------



## MooseMeat

bowguyonly said:


> No need to be sorry. I must have bumped my sight setting it down at some point in the 10 days of being up there. It had shifted left on along the rail.
> I moved it back to where I had marked it the next day and was shooting a lot better. I had marked it with black sharpie which was a dumb thing to do because the rail is black.
> The little things....
> Honestly, I probably still could have went out. But for a 6 hour trip to get to where I put down a tent around 1am to have equipment I'm not sure of, I wasn't willing to.
> It isn't over yet


4” at 20 yards can be solved In 6 shots or less… move that sight over and be done with it. I wouldn’t have ever canceled a trip over that


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Wanted to wish all that are heading out this weekend good luck,have fun and be safe.


----------

